# Crazy Late season hunt December 18th



## Lqpvhonker (Jul 13, 2009)

Went to pick up my friend and my friends trailer, and headed out to the field only to find four pick up trucks and and guys hauling out decoys to the spot we had planned to hunt. After some investigating we found out they had gotten permission for the field a hundred yards to the east. Instead of being jerks we decided to hunt together so we could kill as many geese as possible because for many of us we were thinking this was gonna be the last hunt possibly for the season. We finished setting up around ten and the waiting began. The first flock left the refuge around 11:30 and busted us we were all standing up talking. After settling into our blinds the next group of about 25 birds came ten yards of the deck about a half mile out and set right in to the kill hole. We dropped 7 out of the flock, I took the duty of filming the hunt so i waited for my turn to shoot. After that it was every ten minutes flock after flock of geese came right in. We had our 9 man 27 goose limit before 12:30.


----------



## Cootshoot (Dec 18, 2010)

Well done, now lets see that video.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

NIce!! It's good to hear "the good stories" about working together to put an even bigger hurtin on the birds! Gotta love that fast and furious action huh? :thumb:


----------



## Lqpvhonker (Jul 13, 2009)

Here is some links to the videos

First flock 




Last flock of the day


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Nice hunt and video's.


----------



## FREIBS (Mar 18, 2008)

NICE HUNT!! :bop: Thats the way to hammer em. Thanks for lettin my buddies hunt your spot, now they can rub it in even more about how many more geese they shoot than me!


----------



## sno (Aug 18, 2009)

good to see guys working together and enjoying a good hunt


----------



## DakotaYota (Dec 6, 2008)

That is freaking awesome!!!! Congrats. Im jealous....wish the birds were still here! :beer:


----------



## Lqpvhonker (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks guys another year down the barrel


----------

